# Removals from UK to Canada



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone have a rough idea, how much for a container to move furniture to Canada ?
or is it cheaper to sell furniture and buy new ?

Do people ship their cars ?

Any companies people have used ?

How long does it take to ship ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It depends on size of container. You should plan on $6-10k
You cannot import cars to Canada unless they're at least 15 years old. 
Get quotes from the major international movers in your area.
You should plan on 8-10 weeks minimum.


----------



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

Thank you for everything much appreciated !

Are you from uk ?

Do you think it's a good move ?

Would you move back ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, from Scotland 48 years ago this week (Thursday actually). 
For me it was an excellent decision but you must remember things were much different in those days in the UK. 
No, I wouldn't move back now. My life and my family is here. I've been back for many visits over the years but I'm always pleased to return to Canada. 
Please, if you do come, remember this is a different country, aligned in many ways with the USA in terms of TV, food, electronics, clothing etc, etc. For benefit of your sanity you must keep an open mind and remember things you don't like/understand here are not wrong, they are just different. Many immigrants suffer homesickness so make sure those important to you in UK are properly setup with Skype. 
Good Luck with whatever decision is made/You make.


----------



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

Thanks. Yes, we moved from Scotland
in 1997 to England, so it will be all different.
Husbands 2nd interview this week, so who
Knows ? we are excited about the thought


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Dejorr said:


> Thanks. Yes, we moved from Scotland
> in 1997 to England, so it will be all different.




That won't even remotely compare to moving to Canada.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

colchar said:


> That won't even remotely compare to moving to Canada.


What do you want to talk here about this ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

luzbishop said:


> What do you want to talk here about this ?



What?


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

colchar said:


> That won't even remotely compare to moving to Canada.


I think this post is useless..


----------



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

This is being silly


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

luzbishop said:


> What do you want to talk here about this ?


I think that the OP has some valid points.

When I moved house from Vancouver to the Cayman Islands, I was curious to know how long and how much it was going to cost n not only money (my employers were paying for it) but also for time (it took a little more than a month to get down but closer to 3-5 to get it back to Canada)... it gave me an idea as to what I should pack into the shipping container (household appliances, books, etc) and what I should bring with me (books and photos and family mementoes that I didn't want broken in transit, clothing, beach related stuff).

Moving to North America is going to be a bit of a shock, no matter how prepared you _think_ that you might be. When I moved to the UK in October '12 to get married to a Yorkshireman, I thought that I'd be able to fall into life here easily... I <3 English literature (am an ardent Austen and Bronte fan), we watched so-called 'Britcoms' on t.v. (Birds of a Feather, Smack the Pony, Vicar of Dibley, Are You Being Served, Red Dwarf, Coronation Street, the illustrious Dr. Who etc), I speak English, H.M. Elizabeth II's picture is in our public (state) schools and on our currency, so what could be so different between here and there?! 

However, when I visited London at Christmas '12 for the first time, I went through a bit of a culture shock. Whilst I'd driven "on the wrong side of the road" in Australia and also in Cayman ('wrong side' compared to North America), the driving system here is completely foreign to what I was used to at home (mind you, we do have roundabouts and cross hatching painted on the street in ares where you're not supposed to idle the car in traffic)... the "no parking" lines on UK roads were totally foreign to me. Rest assured drivers are nuts regardless of what country one is in, so that aspect of driving here is not foreign to me.

I also didn't like (but have learned to deal with and no longer care about) that there are no mains outlets in the bathroom (makes drying my hair a little difficult, as I have to get a portable mirror and go to the bedroom to do it) and the light switch in the loo in my flat is attached to a string. I can understand that it's the law and meant to keep people from accidentally electrocuting themselves.

There were a few things I have seen in the supermarket that bothered me... to be specific, the fact that eggs sit out on a shelf at room temperature at the local Sainsbury/Waitrose/Tesco. In North America, eggs are kept in a refrigerated section (similar to how they keep milk "cool" here). I've since been told that the preparation process of eggs here in the UK differs to the practices in North America, but it still bothers me a little that they're kept on a shelf at room temperature.

The biggest shock I observed was the number of more orthodox Muslims (i.e. niqab wearing women) there are here in the UK. I grew up/lived in an area of Metro Vancouver that had a local mosque, and I had seen the odd parishioner (for lack of a better word) walking around with a floor length head scarf in the general area on a regular basis, so I had exposure to that... heck, a few of the ladies I used to work with wore scarves at work, but I'd only ever seen 1 (one) woman wearing niqab, and that was briefly at a restaurant. Whilst I'm not opposed to one wearing traditional Islamic headwear/niqab (whatever floats their boat, and as long as it's not harming anyone, all the more power to them to wear it... nobody bats an eye when Sikhs wear turbans, so the niqab on principle doesn't bother me) it was just a bit of a surprise to me to see so many women in full niqab.

One positive thing (well, for ladies, at least) is that the numbering system on clothing sizes runs LARGER in North America than they are in the UK. I'm a Canadian dress size 16 and it was quite a jolt to my dignity to have to try on dresses with 18/20 on the label. 
All of that said, shoe sizing runs SMALLER in North America... my Ladies size 13.5 shoes in Canada are a UK 11.5/12 here in Britain (regardless, nice court shoes are still hard [read _impossible_ ] to find in the high street shops - Long Tall Sally and Tallgirls.co.uk have them, but they're specialist... I'd love to go to House of Fraser or even M&S and pick up a pair on a whim).

Anyway, please be prepared for things to be completely different from what you expect them to be... as Auld Yin says, have an open mind and expect the unexpected.

Good luck and welcome to Canada!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

luzbishop said:


> I think this post is useless..



I think you should stop posting when you clearly don't understand English properly and therefore cannot follow a simple conversation. For anyone who actually understands English, the post and the conversation make perfect sense.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I also didn't like (but have learned to deal with and no longer care about) that there are no mains outlets in the bathroom (makes drying my hair a little difficult, as I have to get a portable mirror and go to the bedroom to do it) and the light switch in the loo in my flat is attached to a string. I can understand that it's the law and meant to keep people from accidentally electrocuting themselves.



The nanny state at its finest eh? I'd love to hear the justification for laws like that when places like Canada, that do allow electrical outlets in bathrooms, don't suffer from countless electrocutions each year.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Dejorr said:


> This is being silly



If you follow his posts here and in other threads it is actually becoming rather funny.


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

*Costs*

Hi

Back to the thread... have just done this with one full container no cars ... £4,600 including packing and unpacking ..

It took 21 days door to door left on 26th April arrived on the 19th may

Enjoy


----------

